# [OT] großes Gentoo-Treffen ...

## slick

Um die Kommunikation zwischen Developer, Usern und Interessierten zu verbessern gibt es ja regionale Usertreffen. Meine Idee wäre einfach mal ein deutschlandweites Treffen zu veranstalten. Nicht mit perfekter Anbindung über Funk-sonstewas-Lan, sondern einfach mal an einem Wochenende auf einem Campingplatz treffen, zusammen Bratwürstchen grillen und sich austauschen. Als Ort schwebt mir momentan hierbei irgendein Zeltplatz im Zentrum Deutschlands vor. Dies ist jetzt noch keine konkrete Planung sondern soll mir mal das (Des-) Interesse an einer solchen Aktion zeigen, bevor ich da ernsthaft weiter drüber nachdenke. Wichtig ist mir nochmal zu sagen, das es bisher nur eine Idee ist, weder was konkretes noch offiziell. Soll mir nur mal ein Feedback geben.

Hättest Du Interesse an einem Wochenende im Sommer an einem "Gentoo-Camp" irgendwo in Deutschland teilzunehmen?

EDIT: Titel geändert... 

Update: 

siehe 4 Posts weiter unten...

2. Update:

Soo... habe mal ein kleines Forum für das Treffen aufgemacht. Bitte dort weiter posten.

http://gentootreffen2005.deruwe.de/

WICHTIG: Um das Chaos und die Verwechslungsgefahr gering zu halten, bitte mit dem gleichen Nick wie hier anmelden!

3. Update

Die Userkarte (thanks to stkn) zum Eintragen für Treff-Interessierte ist online. Details gibts hier: 

http://gentootreffen2005.deruwe.de/viewtopic.php?p=39Last edited by slick on Tue May 10, 2005 3:40 pm; edited 10 times in total

----------

## a_n_d_i

Cool, tolle Idee, slick! Zumal ich mein regionales Treffen gerade erst verpasst habe  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Es soll ja keine regionalen Treffen ersetzen, sondern mal die Change geben sich überregional kennen zu lernen. Außerdem eine Distribution steht und fällt mit der Community, besonders Gentoo denke ich mal. Ein wenig Zusammenhalt und soziale Aktivitäten sind da meines Erachtens wichtig. Und wenn man sich kennt, kann man viele Probleme besser diskutieren.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich würde da definit mitmachen, dass es in Freiburg i.B. kaum gentoo User gibt (zumindest kenne ich hier so wenige) und es bisher kein gentoo Treffen hier in der Nähe gegeben hat.

----------

## slick

So, ich denke die Leute die ihr Interesse an so einer Aktion bezeugt haben, sind ausreichend um sowas mal zu organisieren. Ich erkläre mich gern dazu bereit, mich um die Groborganisation, den Zeltplatz und den Kontakt zu den Teilnehmern zu kümmern.

Wenn ich mir die Deutschlandkarte nehme und dann versuche die Mitte zu finden, kommt dabei etwa das Drei-Städte-Eck Erfurt - Kassel - Fulda heraus. Also ich denke in dem Raum sollte das stattfinden. Kennt sich dort evt. jemand aus und kann einen guten Zeltplatz empfehlen? 

Als Zeit schwebt mir so etwas Juli/August vor. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass viele Studenten sein könnten, gibt es evt. Termine für selbige die in dem Zeitraum zu beachten wären? (Prüfungen/Semesterferien/etc. ?)

Wäre es sinnvoll eine Plattform für Interessierte zu schaffen um sich dort besser auszutauschen statt hier? Wenn ja, wer könnte da ggf. Unterstützung, in Form eines bereitgestellten kleines Forums o.ä., leisten?

----------

## evoracer

mal nen tip von mir es würde sich doch sicher ein blick in die gentoo userkarte www.gentoo.de/userkarte lohnen, zumindest weiss man denn doch ungefähr, wo wie viele gentooler wohnen

----------

## slick

Daher auch meine Frage, ob man nicht eine extra "Plattform" für die Organisation eines solchen Treffen schaffen sollte, es könnte ja sein das bisher nur Mecklemburger mit "Ja ich wäre dabei" gevotet haben. Von daher halte ich den Ansatz von "mitten" in Deutschland für erstmal am fairsten. Außerdem da wo eine relativ hohe Gentoo-User-Konzentration ist, wird es ja auch (theoretisch) ausreichend regione Treffen geben.

----------

## Chrystalsky

wenn es nicht zu weit ist von mir (Mannheim) würde ich natürllich auch kommen  :Wink: 

----------

## MagixXx

Am besten man wählt für ein solches Treffen einen zentral liegenden Punkt z.B.: Kassel  :Wink: 

----------

## amdunlock

ich fände den taunus cool. liegt in der mitte und es gibt tolle berge :>

Olli  :Smile: 

----------

## beejay

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> ich fände den taunus cool. liegt in der mitte und es gibt tolle berge :>
> 
> Olli 

 

...und Gentoo-Burgen mit viel Platz  :Twisted Evil:   </insider>

----------

## _hephaistos_

also im sommer würd ich mich auch von österreich aus auf nach deutschland machen!

 sofern "wir" auch erlaubt sind  :Razz: 

cheers

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

super Idee - ich komme zwar aus dem ganz hohem Norden - aber ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!

Ach - ich bin Student - und ab mitte Juli habe ich auch keine Prüffungen mehr. Allerdings bin ich für mitte/ende August und in jedem Fall für ein WE da viele Studenten gerade im Sommer arbeiten gehen. Und man sollte natürlich auch die Schul-Sommerferien beachten und möglichst das Treffen auf das ende dieser Ferien legen, da doch viele mit ihrer Familie zu begin der Ferien in den Urlaub flattern  :Wink: 

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## slick

Zu den Vorschlägen nach den tollsten Gegenden Deutschlands möchte ich folgendes sagen: Es mag eine tolle Gegend sein, aber zu vergessen sind nicht die Anfahrtswege. Klar könnte man ein solches Treffen auch auf dem eigenen Hinterhof planen, aber das wäre unfair den anderen gegenüber. Daher lass ich mich auf eine Diskussion über den Ort gar nicht erst ein, es sei denn man erstellt mal (irgendwie) eine Liste aller potenzieller Interessierten und errechnet deren geographischen Mittelpunkt.  :Wink:  (für mich wären es ja auch ~3,5h Fahrt)

Und Östereicher dürfen auch kommen, Schweizer natürlich auch...  :Wink:  (auch Australier, falls mal einer danach fragen sollte  :Wink:  ) Die Frage ist ob sich das lohnt, bisher ist ja "nur" ein Wochenende geplant (und so sollte es auch erstmal bleiben).

Kann mal einer der sich mit den Sommerferien in Deutschland auskennt das theoretisch optimale Zeitfenster berechnen?

----------

## MagixXx

Ich hab Kassel nicht vorgeschlagen,weil ich da wohne, sondern weil es sehr zentral liegt.  :Smile: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *slick wrote:*   

> Kann mal einer der sich mit den Sommerferien in Deutschland auskennt das theoretisch optimale Zeitfenster berechnen?

 

Jetzt habe ich natürlich nicht bedacht das die dummen Sommerferien von Bundesland zu Bundesland anders liegen. Aber sieh selbst:

http://www.schure.de/2241000/ferien,05,10.htm

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## slick

Danke, schöner Link. Also bleiben meines Erachtens etwa 3 Wochenenden zur Auswahl die so relativ am Ende der  Bundesländer-Ferien liegen. 

30./31.07., 6./7.8. oder 13./14.08.

----------

## m.b.j.

hab bei allen noch nicht vor  :Smile:  !

----------

## dR0PS

Also ich fänd die Idee recht gut, wäre auf jeden Fall dabei wenn es denn zentral

in DE stattfinden würde. Wohne selber in Hannover und würde auch so ca. 100 km locker in kauf nehmen.

Kenne selber nur wenige Gentoo-User im Raum Hannover. (Gibt's hier welche ?)

Cheers, dR0PS

----------

## Eric E.

super Idee  :Smile: 

Slick, falls noch Interesse an einem Forum besteht, ich hätte da noch unnützen Webspace rumfliegen  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *amdunlock wrote:*   ich fände den taunus cool. liegt in der mitte und es gibt tolle berge :>
> 
> Olli  
> 
> ...und Gentoo-Burgen mit viel Platz   </insider>

 

Das Schlösschen wird zu teuer sein :/

----------

## dertobi123

So. Die grundsätzliche Idee hinter der Userkarte auf gentoo.de war einmal einen Punkt in der Mitte vieler Gentoo Nutzer in Deutschland/angrenzenden Ländern zu finden. Hinter dem finden eines Punktes stand einmal die Idee ein solches Treffen zu veranstalten. Kurzum: Die Idee ist gut, sie könnte glatt von mir sein  :Wink: 

----------

## Eric E.

na die Mitte scheint ja offensichtlich in Oberhausen zu sein  :Smile: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> So. Die grundsätzliche Idee hinter der Userkarte auf gentoo.de war einmal einen Punkt in der Mitte vieler Gentoo Nutzer in Deutschland/angrenzenden Ländern zu finden. Hinter dem finden eines Punktes stand einmal die Idee ein solches Treffen zu veranstalten. Kurzum: Die Idee ist gut, sie könnte glatt von mir sein 

 

Das stimmt schon. Aber die Karte ist schon lange online - und es haben sich viele Eingetragen die nicht unbedingt zu einem (diesem) Treffen kommen würden (über 2000 User!?). Ich würde es besser finden eine Homepage speziell für dieses Treffen zu eröffnen mit einer eigenen Userkarte. 

Dann sollte man sich nach Anmeldung in die Karte eintragen und auch wieder austragen können. Irgendwann im Juni würde man den Mittelpunkt dann einfrieren und dort das Treffen ansetzen. 

Mfg Hilefoks

P.S: Ist die Userkarte auf Gentoo.de GPL?

----------

## m.b.j.

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> P.S: Ist die Userkarte auf Gentoo.de GPL?

 

Nachfragen!

----------

## oma

Klasse Idee so ein Treffen!!! Vielleicht macht es, wenn genug Zuspruch deutlich wird, Sinn eine Art "Organisationskomitee" zu bilden - so nach dem Motto: wir basteln eine Webpage (für die Zusagen, Fahrgemeinschaften und so), wir besorgen Grills und Würstchen, wir besorgen Platz,... Würd mich natürlich auch bereit erklären mitzuarbeiten - logo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## return13

bin dabei!

lets rock gentoo...

Slick wie schauts aus - bilden wir dann ne Fahrgemeinschaft?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> P.S: Ist die Userkarte auf Gentoo.de GPL?

 

Nein, es sollte aber recht einfach machbar sein eine zweite Karte speziell für ein Treffen einzurichten, sofern gewünscht.

----------

## oma

Macht das Sinn den Thread zumindest temoprär sticky zu machen? Oder ist das Interesse zu gering?

----------

## slick

Kaum  bin ich mal 3 Tage weg und lass mir die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen gehts hier schon richtig zur Sache  :Wink: 

Ich werde diese Woche mal eine kleine Seite aufsetzen. Incl. Forum fürs Treffen, Fahrgemeinschaften und Bratwurst-HowTo's  :Wink: 

@dertobi123: Wenn Du so nett wärst schonmal eine zweite Karte vorzubereiten? Ich melde mich ...

@return13: ja, Fahrgemeinschaft wäre nicht das Problem

@Eric E.: Danke für das Angebot, ich will es aber nicht zu weit über WEB verstreuen... verliert man leicht den Überblick.  :Wink: 

----------

## R4miu5

hey klingt super *in den terminkalenderschau* naja weniger gut, wenn dann juli. außerdem bin ich ein verarmter österreichischer schüler der niemanden kennt. *grml* kann man das nicht vielleicht in wien machen

----------

## slick

Soo... habe mal ein kleines Forum für das Treffen aufgemacht. Bitte dort weiter posten.

http://gentootreffen2005.deruwe.de/

WICHTIG:

Um das Chaos und die Verwechslungsgefahr gering zu halten, bitte mit dem gleichen Nick wie hier anmelden!

----------

## slick

Ich möchte die Leute die sich für das Treffen interessieren und kommen wollen, bitten sich auf o.g. Seite einzufinden, um das Treffen besser planen zu können. Dort gibt es momentan Umfragen für Ort und Zeit, etc...

----------

## slick

Die Userkarte (thanks to stkn) zum Eintragen für Treff-Interessierte ist online. Details gibts hier: 

http://gentootreffen2005.deruwe.de/viewtopic.php?p=39

----------

## MatzeOne

Als langjähriger Bahnfahrer plädiere ich für ein Treffen in Frankfurt. Die Verkehrsanbindung ist da sehr gut und man kommt auch aus Hamburg relativ "zügig" dort hin.

----------

## S0NiC

bin zwar absoluter neuling und erst seit ein paar wochen bei gentoo, aber ich glaube gerade dann ist es wichtig, um ein paar tips o.ä von den alten zu erfahren, ich würde auch kommen.

mfg S0NiC

----------

## S0NiC

bin zwar absoluter neuling und erst seit ein paar wochen bei gentoo, aber ich glaube gerade dann ist es wichtig, um ein paar tips o.ä von den alten hasen zu erfahren  :Very Happy:  ich würde auch kommen.

mfg S0NiC

----------

## slick

So, wollte nurmal zwischendurch sagen das die Sache lebt. Nicht das jemand was anderes denkt wenns so ruhig geworden ist  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

So, waren gestern den potenziellen Zeltplatz in der Nähe von Wissen (westlich von Siegen) anschauen. Perfekt! Eine richtige offizielle Ankündigung (mit einer kleinen Bildergalerie) kommt die nächsten Tage.

----------

## Lizzard

sauber !!

werden wir hier campen ?

Das wäre optimal. Da gibt es bestimmt auch Strom  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Sage ich mal noch nichts zu...  :Wink:  noch diese Woche kommt dann was offiziell raus. Aber die scheinen da ja ein ziemlich große Wiese hinterm Haus zu haben. So direkt am Wasser, wäre schon optimal... also wenn das denn dann da wäre, wäre da bestimmt auch Strom...  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

detaillierte Ankündigung ist raus -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-352454.html

----------

## slick

Noch ist es zwar ein guter Monat bis zum Treffen, aber dennoch bin ich ein wenig von den relativ schlechten Teilnehmer-Voranmeldungen überrascht. Stand heute ist gesamt 14 Anmeldungen. (Davon 4 mitgebrachte Personen. Also effektiv 10 User.) Ich hätte schon so mit min. 20 Usern + Anhang  gerechnet.

Daher möchte ich hier einfach mal ein wenig Werbung machen, um die Leute zu erreichen die in der Umfrage in diesem Thread hier mit "ja, definitiv" oder "eher ja" gevotet haben...

----------

## Earthwings

 *slick wrote:*   

> Noch ist es zwar ein guter Monat bis zum Treffen, aber dennoch bin ich ein wenig von den relativ schlechten Teilnehmer-Voranmeldungen überrascht. Stand heute ist gesamt 14 Anmeldungen. (Davon 4 mitgebrachte Personen. Also effektiv 10 User.) Ich hätte schon so mit min. 20 Usern + Anhang  gerechnet.
> 
> Daher möchte ich hier einfach mal ein wenig Werbung machen, um die Leute zu erreichen die in der Umfrage in diesem Thread hier mit "ja, definitiv" oder "eher ja" gevotet haben...

 

Wenn jetzt schon 14 Anmeldungen da sind, wird es mit Sicherheit ein Vielfaches von 20 Leuten werden  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

Das wird schon noch werden. Schließlich organisieren wir (na ja ... Ihr) nur ein Usertreffen und keinen Hacktrain  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## slick

So Leuts... ich fahr da mal jetzt los... benehmt euch hier wenn ich weg bin oder kommt vorbei  :Wink: 

----------

